# Huntsman Arrived This Morning :)



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Bought one from Martin Goss.

Well, I_ say_ one, but there are actually two, one looks somewhat larger than the other.

I still have them in their transit tubs for now, as decided to (sensibly, when I reflect), wait until they arrived, so that I could _properly _assess their size and body shape. Was a good idea, since they are quite some way smaller than I thought they would be, and my existing tanks would have been to large.

Sorted now.

Just went out and bought two that were suitable.

I will fix their environment up in an hour or so.

Will be interesting to see how I get on with them.

Must say, after looking at pics on You Tube etc, these don't look so fearsome, you could mistake them for a couple of decent sized house spiders!

: victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*Sigh*

All done.

Have to say, quite like these.

The smaller of the two, that took a cricket, straight off.

It was interesting to watch it's speed in the kill.

I have them in tallish plastic boxes, snap shut lids.

I have about 2inch of sub on the bottom.

True spiders - : victory:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Speaking of huntsmans, shame you can't get hold of this species,

reputed to have urticating hairs like a T!!

Megaloremmius leo








http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e214/exopet_cd/4142-spider-Megaloremmius-.jpg


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

exopet said:


> Speaking of huntsmans, shame you can't get hold of this species,
> 
> reputed to have urticating hairs like a T!!
> 
> Megaloremmius leo


 
Nice colouration.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

could you please post a pic of the box your huntsmen came in? :whistling2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> could you please post a pic of the box your huntsmen came in? :whistling2:


Ooh, ooh, I will later, I pwomise...

It's made of some stuff called Card Board, I believe...:whistling2:


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

why do you keep asking for pics of boxes


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr herp said:


> why do you keep asking for pics of boxes


I have a box fetish.


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

mr herp said:


> why do you keep asking for pics of boxes


I love boxes.

Cannot get enough of them.

All shapes and sizes.

Yum.

:whistling2:


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

i have lots of pics of unusual boxes and funny ones wanna buy them:lol2::lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> I love boxes.
> 
> Cannot get enough of them.
> 
> ...


I know this is diverging from your huntsman spiders, but my husband is a member of the Canon Digital Photography forum, and there is a thread on there called "post pictures of your boxes". He is very enthusiastic about his photography, but even he thinks that is rather ummm.... sad.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr herp said:


> i have lots of pics of unusual boxes and funny ones wanna buy them:lol2::lol2:


Box porn? :mf_dribble:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

mr herp said:


> i have lots of pics of unusual boxes and funny ones wanna buy them:lol2::lol2:


 
No.

Thanks anyway


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

ye i have loads of box porn if u want it:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> I know this is diverging from your huntsman spiders, but *my husband is a member of the Canon Digital Photography forum*, and there is a thread on there called "post pictures of your boxes". *He is very enthusiastic about his photography, but even he thinks that is rather ummm.... sad*.


Yup, see, remember when that waft of air went over his head, then_ your_ head? 

It wasn't air.

It was in an joke, box related I grant you, no one here really has a penchant for boxes.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Ooh, ooh, I will later, I pwomise...
> 
> It's made of some stuff called Card Board, I believe...:whistling2:


Don't forget to make sure it is HUGE otherwise peeps moan about the size of pics:Na_Na_Na_Na:



garlicpickle said:


> Box porn? :mf_dribble:


You do know that person is supposed to be 12 right ???


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

i am 12


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> You do know that person is supposed to be 12 right ???



oops! :lol2:


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

why woops


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> oops! :lol2:


Although he did have quite an opinion on porn lines so maybe its nothing new lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Although he did have quite an opinion on porn lines so maybe its nothing new lol


yeah, but I've got clothes that are older than him!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> yeah, but I've got clothes that are older than him!


LMFAO :no1: He does also have millions of pubes dontcha know:gasp:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Teeny ( I assume that is not your given name!),

Is the IOW a very boring place?

Thanks


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

i am 12 porn is all i watch


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Teeny ( I assume that is not your given name!),
> 
> Is the IOW a very boring place?
> 
> Thanks


Enlightenment ( i assume this is not yours ) 

Yes, yes it is. It is great in the summer being surrounded by beaches etc but otherwise it is a retirement place tbh


BTW i am Justine, how do you do: victory:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

mr herp said:


> i am 12 porn is all i watch


 

Rofl if you could get some pics up that would be cool buddy not of the boxes though :whistling2:
Now Mr Herp would you be so kind as to get back to the intention of the thread instead of talking about all of the porn that you watch... thanks


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

ok i will but it has to be said every male i no whatches porn


----------



## brachyphelma scheroderi (Dec 20, 2006)

mr herp said:


> ok i will but it has to be said every male i no whatches porn


 
Thats cuz they all 12 dude LMAO wait till ya get a bit... You will no longer require porno servies LMAO :whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr herp said:


> ok i will but it has to be said every male i no whatches porn


you'll go blind :lol2:


----------



## Emily N (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my I think I clicked on the wrong thread.... 

Anyways.... I wanna see some pics of your huntsmen! I really like the look of those little things


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

no i wont i have been doing that since i was 5 and btw my dad has a big collection of porn


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol2: what a crazy thread about a huntsman of porn. Yes!! the 20th century:bash:.


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

lol this happens on every thread i talk in but i rarley start it its a cure i talk to a girl on msn and r convos end up about sex and things


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Bless him.

He's just discovered his dinkle.

But yeah. Spiders, pics, now. :flrt:


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

a land mark in any mans life some might say


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

i have had a very good man to hand relationship since i was 5


----------



## scorpionking (Feb 15, 2009)

whats happened here . conversation has gone from spiders to porn can it get any worse:bash::whistling2:


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

it could would u like me to demonstrate how


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

spiders are quite pornagraghic in some cases, scientificaly speaking of coarse :lol2:


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

they can be but it depends how messed up u r


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

well :roll:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

mr herp said:


> it could would u like me to demonstrate how


 
You're not quite normal.


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

WTF is up with this thread. 

ALL I WANTED WAS TO SEE THE HUNTSMAN IMAGES AND ALL I GET IS A 12 YEAR OLD TALKING ABOUT TOUCHING HIMSELF (not my thing)

please post pics ;p


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

u want me to post picks of a 12 yearold touching him self:lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

mr herp said:


> u want me to post picks of a 12 yearold touching him self:lol2:


Rofl he does.. what a weirdo :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

this thread is crazy time, any ways um :whistling2:what size is the adult female huntsman full grown size?


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

exopet said:


> Speaking of huntsmans, shame you can't get hold of this species,
> 
> reputed to have urticating hairs like a T!!
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

matty said:


> Bless him.
> 
> He's just discovered his dinkle.
> 
> But yeah. Spiders, pics, now. :flrt:


*s******s*


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Enlightenment ( i assume this is not yours )
> 
> Yes, yes it is. It is great in the summer being surrounded by beaches etc but otherwise it is a retirement place tbh
> 
> ...


_I _am Steve.

I do fine.: victory:

You?

As to the IOW, you born there?

Why not move?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

$dean said:


> this thread is crazy time, any ways um :whistling2:what size is the adult female huntsman full grown size?


I am not sure what sex they are, neither is Martin Goss.

At the moment, I would say they are about 3cm body length. He says they will get to two or three times that.

I will try to take some pics tommorow.

Steve


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> _I _am Steve.
> 
> I do fine.: victory:
> 
> ...


Good, tired but good.
Nope wasn't born here, i came here with my family when i was 12. I stay here for many reasons There is not as much crime or drugs so it is good for raising my kids and also my mum is disabled and i would never leave her. It is not that bad really. It is just an arse if you wanna go to a decent club as ours are tiny. We take a trip over to mainland if we want to do that its just an arse having the whole boat journey back when hung over. Other than that there is NOWHERE else that i could live that would have this at the end of my garden.

It is an old chalk pit that is now a conserved area because it is full of orchids and protected species of butterflies.It is lovely there, and its worth staying here just for that imo

Anyhoooooooooooooooooooooo back to the subject. Any pics of these spiders


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Good, tired but good.
> Nope wasn't born here, i came here with my family when i was 12. I stay here for many reasons There is not as much crime or drugs so it is good for raising my kids and also my mum is disabled and i would never leave her. It is not that bad really. It is just an arse if you wanna go to a decent club as ours are tiny. We take a trip over to mainland if we want to do that its just an arse having the whole boat journey back when hung over. Other than that there is NOWHERE else that i could live that would have this at the end of my garden.
> 
> It is an old chalk pit that is now a conserved area because it is full of orchids and protected species of butterflies.It is lovely there, and its worth staying here just for that imo
> ...


That does look nice, sure enough. x

Suppose _I _am just used to living in large cities. 

I will try to get some pics up later, Justine, could be a problem, since these are now housed, and v fast and skittish (eg - not the sort of thing you can take a good pic of, unless you actually took it out of the tub).


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> That does look nice, sure enough. x
> 
> Suppose _I _am just used to living in large cities.
> 
> I will try to get some pics up later, Justine, could be a problem, since these are now housed, and v fast and skittish (eg - not the sort of thing you can take a good pic of, unless you actually took it out of the tub).


I sense that would be unadvisable too lol

I couldn't live in a large city it is too clostraphobic, if i left here it would be for Devon or Cornwall.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> I sense that would be unadvisable too lol
> 
> I couldn't live in a large city it is too clostraphobic, if i left here it would be for Devon or Cornwall.


To be honest, Justine, I can adapt to whatever.

I lived in Marbella for a year, some time ago.

I lived in the Canary Islands for 18 months.

And, to be honest, within the next few years, I would like to move to Malta. My mother is Maltese/Italian, I have been to Malta many times, and I would much prefer to live there than here.

Steve

x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

See it wish it was that easy for me. There are so many places that would provide a good life for my family. I am just scared to try i suppose.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> See it wish it was that easy for me. There are so many places that would provide a good life for my family. I am just scared to try i suppose.


Fear is one of those things that once you do something, you actually wonder what it is you were afraid of, all along.

What does Mr Teeny think of moving?

Steve


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Fear is one of those things that once you do something, you actually wonder what it is you were afraid of, all along.
> 
> What does Mr Teeny think of moving?
> 
> Steve


He is not keen tbh. He has been here all his life. His whole family live here. He has a job he enjoys too.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> He is not keen tbh. He has been here all his life. His whole family live here. He has a job he enjoys too.


Well here is the solution.

Sell_ him_ on classifieds.

:whistling2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

this topics gone well offsubject... bring bk mr herp!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

please dont! my son's nearly 12 and mr herp makes me want to staple my sons hands to his kness LOL
anywho, what's the huntsman spider like to keep? i like them and i wouldnt mind some trapdoors too


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

MissCat said:


> please dont! my son's nearly 12 and mr herp makes me want to staple my sons hands to his kness LOL
> anywho, *what's the huntsman spider like to keep? i like them and i wouldnt mind some trapdoors too*


I would take a huntsman over a trapdoor, anytime.

You NEVER see the latter.

As for keeping the huntsman, they seem simple enough, tbh, and they are eating well.


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

did sumone say they want me back


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Well here is the solution.
> 
> Sell_ him_ on classifieds.
> 
> :whistling2:


Nah i don't wanna sell him......................would pimp him out for spiders tho:whistling2::lol2:



MissCat said:


> please dont! my son's nearly 12 and mr herp makes me want to staple my sons hands to his kness LOL
> anywho, what's the huntsman spider like to keep? i like them and i wouldnt mind some trapdoors too


My eldest is the same age and it hasthe same effect on me too:lol2::lol2:



mr herp said:


> did sumone say they want me back


Nope see


C_Strike said:


> this topics gone well offsubject... LETS NOT bring bk mr herp!


:whistling2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mr herp said:


> did sumone say they want me back


no, please - I had difficulty sleeping last night after reading your posts. :whistling2:


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

that happens to alot of people


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it true that in the IOW there are only two surnames?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Anway....

One of them, the larger of the two, it had a successful moult last night.

I woke up this morning, and the old shed was stuck to the side of the tank, and the newly shed spider was just a few cm's away from it, and appears totally great.

These are an interesting species to keep, in my experience, so far.

As mentioned, Martin said they still have a bit of growing to do, so it shall be interesting to see just how large they get..


----------



## arachlondon (Dec 30, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I have a box fetish.


Pmsl!!! Hmmmm


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

_*Note to someone on this forum*_

See.

This is what happens when you do try to create a thread dedicated to discussion about the species.

Even my efforts to get it back to the topic at hand fail.

Seven pages of mostly nonsense here.

Few reading it would take much from it, in terms of info gleaned re _the subject._

And, it is also the reason why someone might be disinclined to keep adding data about it's behaviour, feeding, progress, etc.

I am sure you take my point....:whistling2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> _*Note to someone on this forum*_
> 
> See.
> 
> ...


The only point you are making is that you react completely childishly to someone who says something you don't like. That it was on a completely different thread and yet you bring it up again and again just highlights this. I can't help trolls on the forum, if people feed them, they will come. 

Not that it will do much good, but I never did say you were a terrible keeper. I said that _recently_ "you have bordered on an almost casual disregard". They key words are "*bordered*" and "*almost*".


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Any pics yet?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

:lol2: this thread made me chuckle!


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> :lol2: this thread made me chuckle!


and me i looked like a right freak laffing out loud at my computer at work,espec when im not allowd on the net.pmsl


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> The only point you are making is that you react completely childishly to someone who says something you don't like. That it was on a completely different thread and yet you bring it up again and again just highlights this. I can't help trolls on the forum, if people feed them, they will come.
> 
> Not that it will do much good, but I never did say you were a terrible keeper. I said that _recently_ "you have bordered on an almost casual disregard". They key words are "*bordered*" and "*almost*".


Here are some key words.

*Based*.

*On.*

*What?*

Bordered or otherwise, I do not care for your implication.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO was it much bigger after moult ??? I ask because some of my spiders don't seem to be much bigger after but others are gigantic !!!. Did you manage to get any pictures in the end. If you don't want to put them here please put them in the pic section as I really want to see them:flrt:


enlightenment said:


> Is it true that in the IOW there are only two surnames?


Nope that is only in Chillerton :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> OOOOOOOOO was it much bigger after moult ??? I ask because some of my spiders don't seem to be much bigger after but others are gigantic !!!. Did you manage to get any pictures in the end. If you don't want to put them here please put them in the pic section as I really want to see them:flrt:
> 
> Nope that is only in Chillerton :lol2:


Nup, not that much bigger.

I was pleased though, esp as the moult is intact.

I tried to take pics last night, and the thing moved so fast, and I mean SUPER fast, that I aborted the attempt.

It looks like a large British(common) house spider.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Nup, not that much bigger.
> 
> I was pleased though, esp as the moult is intact.
> 
> ...


Damn i thought pics may be a bit hard as i heard these were fast and quite secretive. Ah well maybe you will catch it mid moult next time lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

What Huntsman were they? The Australian ones?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Ozgi said:


> What Huntsman were they? The Australian ones?


Martin said of _African _origin. I can't be more species specific than that, I'm afraid.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TEENY said:


> Damn i thought pics may be a bit hard as i heard these were fast and quite secretive. Ah well maybe you will catch it mid moult next time lol


That would be nice.

Thing is, the plastic cereal tubs with the snap shut lids, they make a good enclosure for them, however, since they are slightly opaque, they would not be the best for taking a high quality pic through, and leaving the lid open for any length of time is asking for one lost spider!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> That would be nice.
> 
> Thing is, the plastic cereal tubs with the snap shut lids, they make a good enclosure for them, however, since they are slightly opaque, they would not be the best for taking a high quality pic through, and leaving the lid open for any length of time is asking for one lost spider!


Ah i see. Well i hope you do catch it, will be nice for you to get a close look. I am watching my Golden knee like a hawk atm as she is due to moult VERY soon, she has been tatty for a while and hasn't eaten for a couple of weeks so fingers crossed i catch her moulting


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Ah i see. Well i hope you do catch it, will be nice for you to get a close look. I am watching my Golden knee like a hawk atm as she is due to moult VERY soon, she has been tatty for a while and hasn't eaten for a couple of weeks so fingers crossed i catch her moulting


 Good luck with your Chaco Teeny, i had two Boehemi which should moult soon, both have dark abdomens and have chosen to turn there nose's up at there crix two days back.
My Abberans shed last week, now bigger and more colour, also faster :flrt:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Tried my larger of the two on a much bigger cricket, unsure if it would take it.

Left them at it.

Went for a look tonight, and the spider was eating it, gladly!


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

still no pic :bash:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmm... I wish I had taken a pic of one of them taking on that large black cricket. Might have been an good opportunity too, what with it being distracted by the eating process.

Perhaps next time.


----------

